# Our pyrenees/lab mix puppy :)



## KellyJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wanted to show off a picture! Woulda had more but my camera died. I took this picture yesterday, she was ten weeks old that day and fifteen pounds.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

She's beautiful! Love the white socks.


----------



## indicas_mom (May 21, 2010)

awwwe very pretty!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Very cute. What is her name?


----------



## KellyJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you! 

Her name is Lilly.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Apr 26, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Awww adorable! I love those facial markings! I bet she's gonna grow up to be an absolute doll!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I look forward to see more pictures of Lily.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

What a cutie! I love her eyes.


----------



## dudeee_ (Apr 17, 2010)

Adorable! Look at those puppy eyes!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

what a cutie! I love the socks as well.


----------



## KellyJ (Mar 1, 2010)

She learned how to shake!! Granted... she does like to hold onto my hand when she does it. She's not biting or even pressing down, but she's a very mouthy little puppy.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

KellyJ said:


> ....but she's a very mouthy little puppy.


Thats Lab for ya! We are teaching Tucker (Golden Retriever, also mouthy breed) bite inhibition; when she bites you say OUCH!! She will look at you, thinking, "What in the world!?" After a few weeks of doing this, she will learn to bite a bit softer. Say "OUCH!" again, and she will start to think you are just too sensitive for her teeth! Keep doing this and over time, she will learn to not put pressure when she bites, to only mouth. Tucker is 10 weeks and is already doing very well with this. Labs are very quick learners, too!


----------



## ozzy29 (Mar 25, 2010)

Love the socks... She looks great.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

What a sweetie, and all dressed up in socks and all!


----------

